# Save The House Sparrows



## littlegoat

The house sparrows are declining. People kill them and say they are aggressive, and poop a lot.. This is no excuse to kill them! They are living creatures, and there is no good reason to kill them. Please save the house sparrows. Put up bird houses, and let them use them. Some people see nesting house sparrows and kill the female and smash the eggs. Don't do that, help the sparrows instead. Save the house sparrows, if anyone would like to share ideas on saving them, please do!







This thread has one rule, please do not encourage the killing of the house sparrows. This thread was created to save them. Thanks!


----------



## appaloosa 239

I like house sparrows! Just today I saw a flock flying to my birdfeeder.


----------



## littlegoat

Awesome!


----------



## Bossroo

Just where are you getting your information from ?  Then too, house sparrows do NOT  nest in bird houses, they like to build their open top nests on people's house, garage, shed ledges , etc.


----------



## littlegoat

My friend has a family of sparrows in their bird house


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

I think the smashing/destroying of any nest should be outlawed. We have a robin that nests on our porch every year - twice a season. The poop gets on the deck, and you have to watch she doesn't fly over your head when you walk by. Guess what its worth it to see those little fluffs leave the nest and take off. Last year a wren nested in our garage in a bucket on a high shelf.

We put out bird houses and bat houses to encourage wildlife. The Ohio DNR has an entire booklet on their website with bird house plans for specific species of birds and owls.


----------



## Sheepshape

Getting  rare in Blighty,too.
I have quite a few nests in the rafters of our barn....I've even forgiven them for pecking off the pipe lagging up there to insulate their nests.
They steal a lot of my lamb creep pellets, but, I forgive them that,too.


----------



## greybeard

I wish someone would come get some of mine, as well as the mud daubing swallows.  63,000 acres of virgin forest all around me and they all want to nest on or in my house.

Kitties probably kill more sparrows than humans do.



> Cats are responsible for the deaths of 1.4 to 3.7 billion birds and 6.9 to 20.7 billion mammals every year,


----------



## Bossroo

greybeard said:


> I wish someone would come get some of mine, as well as the mud daubing swallows.  63,000 acres of virgin forest all around me and they all want to nest on or in my house.
> 
> Kitties probably kill more sparrows than humans do.


Amen !   The best way to remedy the cat overpopulation is to send them all to the bleeding heart rescues so that they can pay for their upkeep instead of these bleeding hearts palming these killing machines  off on us together with a huge rescue fee.


----------



## AshleyFishy

Euthanasia is a necessary "evil" vs upkeep on so many unwanted animals. Yes I wish someone would take the sparrows, starlings and the grackles as well.


----------



## RockyMountainFarms

We went over this on BYC they aren't native. They are native to Europe not America.


----------



## Sheepshape

I'm in Wales....native here.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

A house sparrow raises her babies in my barn wall every year  I love hearing their little peeps in the wall.  

We just trimmed some branches on our walnut tree and a recently fledge house sparrow fell out and went hoping along the ground.  I put him up in a different tree to save him from the cat


----------



## OneFineAcre

RockyMountainFarms said:


> We went over this on BYC they aren't native. They are native to Europe not America.



And the sparrows which are not native have had a negative impact on the bluebird population which are native.


----------



## appaloosa 239

RockyMountainFarms said:


> We went over this on BYC they aren't native. They are native to Europe not America.



Nobody said they were native. Which one are you? Bunnylady?


----------



## appaloosa 239

Bossroo said:


> Just where are you getting your information from ?  Then too, house sparrows do NOT  nest in bird houses, they like to build their open top nests on people's house, garage, shed ledges , etc.



Yes they do nest in birdhouses, I have a family nesting in one of mine.


----------



## RockyMountainFarms

I just think we should focus on saving native birds not the sparrows. And no I'm RingedTeal on BYC.


----------



## RockyMountainFarms

Not that I don't like them I just think we shouldn't make a huge fuss over them.


----------



## appaloosa 239

RockyMountainFarms said:


> I just think we should focus on saving native birds not the sparrows. And no I'm RingedTeal on BYC.



I'm focused on saving all the wild birds and animals that need it, native or not.


----------



## RockyMountainFarms

Oh I thought you were like one person that said the House Sparrows deserved our help more than the natives.


----------



## bcnewe2

I have a bird haven in my barn. So many that sometimes I can't hear for bird calls and chirps.  More than half are house sparrows.  Guess I'm doing my part!
I also keep a piece of fencing in the side of the water troughs so that any bird that falls in can climb right out. I haven't had any drowned birds since using them.


----------



## Bossroo

Littlegoat ...   Please describe in detail the male bird that you refer to as a house sparrow,  any red feathers,  song , etc.


----------



## appaloosa 239

Bossroo said:


> Littlegoat ...   Please describe in detail the male bird that you refer to as a house sparrow,  any red feathers,  song , etc.



Male house sparrows look like this:


----------



## appaloosa 239

RockyMountainFarms said:


> Oh I thought you were like one person that said the House Sparrows deserved our help more than the natives.



@RockyMountainFarms  Uh, no, I wasn't. Maybe you read one of my posts wrong.


----------



## RockyMountainFarms

@appaloosa 239  239 Sorry


----------



## Bossroo

appaloosa 239 said:


> Male house sparrows look like this:


Thank you for clearing this up !   This sparrow is definately NOT a house sparrow but the scurge of the earth in N. America  the English Sparrow (next to the Starling) ... an imported  HUGE PEST   that  drives native songbirds out of their nesting sites, spoils stored food grains, and carrier of desiase to livestock and human alike, etc..  Now , why would anyone whant to save these troublemakers ???


----------



## appaloosa 239

Bossroo said:


> Thank you for clearing this up !   This sparrow is definately NOT a house sparrow but the scurge of the earth in N. America  the English Sparrow (next to the Starling) ... an imported  HUGE PEST   that  drives native songbirds out of their nesting sites, spoils stored food grains, and carrier of desiase to livestock and human alike, etc..  Now , why would anyone whant to save these troublemakers ???


 I'll have to disagree with you.


----------

